# Anyone on here ride at Suburbanim holopaw, FL?



## rsladec78 (Nov 3, 2013)

Me and a group of 5 others ride here a couple times a month. Anyone on here ever go?


----------



## Master Yoda (Apr 24, 2013)

We go out there a few times a year. Usually during Labor Day, New Years, 4th of July things like that. We don't own property out there so only go when one of our friends that does goes. We live about an hour away.


----------



## zillakilla (Nov 8, 2013)

I am in the process of trying to buy a key... been out there once and it seemed pretty cool with the gators and rattle snakes!!!


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i have a some friends that go out there, now that i have a bike, i'll be joining them. is it mostly mud? trail?


----------



## zillakilla (Nov 8, 2013)

Lots of sugar sand some deep water and some decent swamp trails has been my experience out there.


----------



## ericr33914 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been wanting to check it out, just dont know anyone with property/a key out there. I usually ride at 5a every couple weekends with a small group.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

all this talk about riding and me stuck at work in suburban west palm... lame... 

i did get to break my new bike in over the thanksgiving break.


----------

